# Need help with a costume



## raven28 (Sep 6, 2013)

I've never made a costume and I really want to make this one http://pin.it/LLKbGGC.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, I don't even know where to start. Also any ideas how to make the sickle?


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 5, 2009)

I would start with a plastic prop scythe. From the look of it you will need a large model rather than a smaller child-sized one. A plastic skull, some femurs and spine would work for the top of it. You can use a razor knife or dremal to cut apart the bones and assemble them around the scythe top. You would then glue it all back around the scythe after making larger cuts to accommodate the scythe blade and handle. Electrical tape might work for the bindings around the bones going down the handle.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Keep in mind that if this is a costume that you are going to actively wear (to a party, acting in a haunt, etc.), that you are going to have to make that scythe so that you can handle it. That design is cool, but it's definitely not balanced so it would be a fight to handle it for very long. Sculpt/build it so it will work for you, not against you.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice looking idea.
Old cotton bed sheet material works well for Reaper costumes. Yard sales or Thrift stores may have some. Use Rit dye and a large bucket to dye the material. The body of the costume could be done with a poncho like method and a second piece has the hood, make sure it draps down over the shoulders. If you dont sew a paper stapler works great ( it's what I use ). Long dress gloves (dyed black if need be) wrapped with a strip of sheet material. The skulls from a halloween store. Belts and rings, check cloth shops (JoAnnes). Start now, you dont have lots of time either.


----------

